
Show HN: Aqua, the Networking App - maxsavin
http://aqua.me
======
mchahn
Wasn't IR phone transfer and then later bluetooth supposed to allow two people
who just met to interchange electronic business cards that filled in a
contacts entry? I saw this many times in marketing blurbs. I wonder if they
ever became popular. I still see paper business cards but no one has every
offered to electronically exchange cards.

~~~
maxsavin
The problem with all these things is that they require both people to have it,
which just doesn't happen. Paper cards have the unique property of being
transferable one-way, which Aqua achieves by using email.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand what is this thing with business cards.

~~~
maxsavin
Landing page needs improvement. I suggest checking out the site on mobile,
people seem to get it better there.

~~~
fiatjaf
No, the landing page is quite clear, and the app seems very nice and actually
useful -- for people who use these cards. My problem is just with the cards
themselves.

------
maxsavin
Hey everyone, I was in need of business cards and you can say, I went really
custom. I recommend checking the site out on mobile. The app is web based, on
iPhone now with Android on the way.

------
fuzzyoneuk
Err nfc?

~~~
maxsavin
This requires both people to 1) have a smartphone with NFC and 2) the app.
Basically, DOA.

